# first craft show pix



## rubato456 (Oct 18, 2009)

well here's my report on my 1st craft show....i didn't quite double my booth fee.....booth fee was $165 and i took in $420 (less $50.00 i paid my daughter to come w/ me and stay at the booth w/ me for all three days, basically bathroom breaks, helping load and unload etc)

the first two days i had the vast majority of the sales (fri and sat) sunday, today was a real dud....not just for me but i think most ppl made hardly any sales it was very slow, fewer ppl attending the show, fewer buying......)

I wasn't quite sure how to price my soaps, i ended up doing $4.00 per bar or 3 for $10.00. on my web site i do $5.00/bar or 3 for $12.00. lip balms i sold for $2.00 each, on my website i sell for $2.50 each. it certainly was a learning experience. i learned which scents were wildly popular (in person anyway) i completely sold out of orange ginger, cranberry fig, and apple jack. pumpkin and pineapple cilantro were popular, as was lavendar, oh and my spearmint creme sold out completely as well. 

it was fun to hear ppl smelling and liking the soaps. the ppl that bought seemed to love them. one woman bought 9 bars and told me anyone who received my bars as gifts was very very lucky....that was nice to hear. there were some ppl that curled up their noses and fussed but i don't think they liked scented soap in general......and they didn't make a secret of it either.

it was fun but i'm glad it's over. i'm exhausted. i was up until 4 am the morning of the show ( had to be there around 9:30 am to set up) now back to the day job all next week. sure could use  a few days down time  

here's pictures of the booth and of sarah and i. she is younger dark haired girl (the good looking one!   )


----------



## heyjude (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad you did well and had fun.   I hope you gave the woman who bought 9 soaps your brochure/business card. She'll be a repeat customer for sure!
Nice photo too! 

Jude


----------

